# Profibus Problem nach Migration von STEP7 v5.6 -> TIA V15.1



## Woody65 (15 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
folgendes Problem. Eine einfache Applikation. Ein Janitza UMG 604 Energiemessgerät hängt über Profibus an einer S7-315. Projektiert über STEP7 V5.6. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Daten können über Profibus ausgelesen werden.

Nach der Migration von STEP7 -> TIA V15.1 können keine Messwerte mehr gelesen werden. Die Migration läuft fehlerfrei durch. Der DP Slave UMG 604 ist online angebunden. Die Messwerte beharren jedoch auf Null.

Nachfolgend die screen shots des absolut auf ein Minimum reduzierten Projektes in STEP7 sowie TIA V15.1. Auffällig für mich bei der Konfiguration im TIA ist, dass bei dem DP Slave unter den Eingangsadressen "Prozessabbild: Keines" steht. Müsste dort nicht auch nach der Migration "OB1-PA" stehen. (siehe screen shot)




Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand bei der Problemlösung helfen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

Wie groß ist denn dein Prozessabbild? In Step7 liest du PEW's ein, in TIA nicht mehr. Dort müssten die Eingangs / Ausgangsvariablen mit : P enden falls die EA Bereiche nicht innerhalb liegen. Oder du vergrößerst das Prozessabbild oder du nutzt einen Baustein zum konsistenten lesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

Die Profibusverbindung an sich funktioniert aber schon?

EDIT: Ok, das schriebst du ja schon.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

Hier sieht man, wie Peripheriedirektzugriffe in TIA aussehen:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ugriff-auf-die-peripherie-unter-tia-v11/60811


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

> Auffällig für mich bei der Konfiguration im TIA ist, dass bei dem DP Slave unter den Eingangsadressen "Prozessabbild: Keines" steht. Müsste dort nicht auch nach der Migration "OB1-PA" stehen. (siehe screen shot)


Das wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran liegen, dass sich deine gewählten Adressen außerhalb des Prozessabbild befinden. Da macht diese Aussage "keines" ja auch Sinn.


----------



## PN/DP (15 August 2021)

Du beobachtest die Eingangsadressen im Prozessabbild (%IDxxx), vermutlich sind sie aber außerhalb des PAE projektiert und Du müsstest die Peripherieadressen `%IDxxx:P` beobachten/verwenden.
Hat TIA bei der Migration die Variablendeklarationen der Eingangsadressen ohne Warnung von PEDxxx zu %IDxxx geändert oder waren die in Step7 V5.x auch schon als EDxxx deklariert, oder hast Du die selber so in TIA deklariert? Wie soll es denn sein bzw. wie willst Du es: Adressen im PAE oder Zugriff auf Peripherieadressen?
Ist das richtig, daß die Werte vom UMG auf ungeraden Eingangsadressen liegen?? Und die Konsistenz ist auf "Einheit, Word" eingestellt?

Welche CPU 315-2DP genau hast Du? Bestellnummer und Firmware-Version?
(Warum migrierst Du ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Projekt nach TIA? Da werden noch ...zig weitere Probleme lauern...  )

Harald


----------



## rlw (15 August 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> (Warum migrierst Du ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Projekt nach TIA? Da werden noch ...zig weitere Probleme lauern...  )
> 
> Harald


----------



## Woody65 (15 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für Eure Hinweise. Der Adressbereich liegt innerhalb des Prozessabbildes. Es handelt sich bei der CPU um eine 6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0, Firmware Version 3.1. Deren Prozessabbild beträgt 2048 Bytes. Das TIA Migrationstool hat den DP Slave auf Startadresse 288 bei einem Eingangsadressenraum von 62 Words gelegt. Somit passt das mit dem Adressraum. 

Die Messwerte des UMG604 beginnen tatsächlich auf ungeraden Adressen.

Wie bereits erwähnt funktioniert ja das Ganze unter STEP7. Genau dieses Projekt ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung in TIA migriert liefert mir 0-Werte vom DP Slave

Hintergrund für den Umstieg auf TIA ist eine geplante Erweiterung des Projektes, was wiederum x-Jahre laufen soll. Da setzt man halt auf die aktuelle Entwicklungsumgebung auf.

Hat jemand noch Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

Woody65 schrieb:


> Der Adressbereich liegt innerhalb des Prozessabbildes. Es handelt sich bei der CPU um eine 6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0, Firmware Version 3.1. Deren Prozessabbild beträgt 2048 Bytes.


Das bezweifle ich jetzt mal, dass der Adressbereich innerhalb liegt. 2048 ist zwar maximal möglich aber ab Werk ist z.b. 256 als default eingestellt. Prüfe diese Einstellung in den CPU Eigenschaften in TIA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

Woody65 schrieb:


> Da setzt man halt auf die aktuelle Entwicklungsumgebung auf


Na dann wärst du mal lieber bei Classic geblieben aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Woody65 (15 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem hat sich (selbst) gelöst. Nach einem Firmware Update der CPU auf die neueste Version funktioniert das Ganze jetzt plötzlich.

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

Woody65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Problem hat sich (selbst) gelöst. Nach einem Firmware Update der CPU auf die neueste Version funktioniert das Ganze jetzt plötzlich.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge


Soso


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (15 August 2021)

Nur mal als reine Neugier warum migriert man eine 300er SPS nach TIA gibt's da irgendeinen grund dafür?  🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Nur mal als reine Neugier warum migriert man eine 300er SPS nach TIA gibt's da irgendeinen grund dafür?  🤔🤔🤔🤔


Dazu hat er sich in #8 bereits geäusert


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (15 August 2021)

Ups nicht gelesen....
Aber ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen ne s5 mit Step7 zu programmieren. Und Step 5 geht immer noch auch wenn auf Umwegen (pg2000/etc.). Ich glaube nicht das step7 abgeschafft wird bevor die letzte S7 CPU stirbt siehe S5.
Daher versteh ich nicht warum man das ins TIA hochladen will nur um das bei TIA V20 mitgeteilt zu werden die S7 300 werden nicht mehr unterstützt. 
Also ergo kein Zugewinn.
Es gibt auch andere Hersteller wo s7 unterstützen z. B. Mhj mit win plc denke falls siemens da mal mit s7 spinnt Wechsel ich den Oberflächen Hersteller wie bei step 5 zu  pg2000


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Aber ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen ne s5 mit Step7 zu programmieren


Geht ja auch nicht



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> nd Step 5 geht immer noch auch wenn auf Umwegen (pg2000/etc.)


Es geht auch immer noch mit der original Step5 Software. Gerade wenn man spezielle COM Pakete nutzt kommt man nicht herum. Und IBH oder PI unterstützen nicht alle COM Pakete



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Daher versteh ich nicht warum man das ins TIA hochladen will nur um das bei TIA V20 mitgeteilt zu werden die S7 300 werden nicht mehr unterstützt.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, ab wann werden in TIA die 300/400er wohl rausgeschmissen.



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das step7 abgeschafft wird bevor die letzte S7 CPU stirbt siehe S5.


Step7 ist ja vorhanden, auch wenn keine Updates mehr kommen bleibt es ja noch lange lauffähig, im Zweifel in einer W7 VM



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Also ergo kein Zugewinn.


Sehe ich auch so. Nun steckt man im Versionschaos



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Hersteller wo s7 unterstützen z. B. Mhj mit win plc denke falls siemens da mal mit s7 spinnt Wechsel ich den Oberflächen Hersteller wie bei step 5 zu  pg2000


Also wenn Step7 streikt, dann mache ich solange rum bis es wieder geht. MHJ oder PI wäre für mich keine Alternative. Ich habe mit PI auf dem Messestand geredet, PG2000 für S7 ist seit längerem kostenlos und es gibt keinen Support. Grund sind Probleme mit den neuen FW Versionen und es wäre zu aufwändig dies zu bereinigen bei der geringen Zahl an ursprünglichen Bezahlkunden. Daher keine Alternative.


----------



## rlw (16 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> geredet, PG2000 für S7 ist seit längerem kostenlos und es gibt keinen Support. Grund sind Probleme mit den neuen FW Versionen und es wäre zu aufwändig dies zu bereinigen bei der geringen Zahl an ursprünglichen Bezahlkunden. Daher keine Alternative.


Und sobald Safety mit im Spiel ist bleibt nur Orignal Step 7.


----------



## JesperMP (16 August 2021)

Woody65 schrieb:


> Hintergrund für den Umstieg auf TIA ist eine geplante Erweiterung des Projektes, was wiederum x-Jahre laufen soll. Da setzt man halt auf die aktuelle Entwicklungsumgebung auf.


Eine politische Entscheidung.  Da ist keine Vorteile mit S7-300 unter TIA, nur Probleme wie sich gezeigt hat.
Geh zurück nach STEP7 V5.6. 
Oder ist der Verantwortliche zu stur, um zuzugeben dass es eine schlechte Entscheidung war?


----------

